# P. Furcatus Blue Eye



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with this species? My LFS apparently just got some in and I'll be visiting this weekend. Are they easily sexed and would just a pair do well together? if not, what numbers are recommended. I'm just going through a cycle on a 20 long, but have an established 5 gal also available at least for the short term.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They are very much like most dwarf rainbows.They get a little bigger than the "dwarf rainbow" and will probly do well in schools.Males are more colorful and have better finnage.They are fairly peaceful as I kept them when I had rainbows in my 180.
Pseudomugil furcatus – Forktail Blue-eye (Popondetta furcata, Popondichthys furcatus) — Seriously Fish


----------

